# Brakes



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm having a hard to deciding what type of brakes to use. I need to get rid of my brake fade. Does anyone know of a company that makes oversized slotted rotors and good pads for front and rear. I'm also wondering on anyones opinion on cross-drilled vs. slotted or both.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

I have both, cross and slotted. I paid like 130 For the front. I like them alot. They do get rid of brake fad. But it still does fad alittle, because I need to get metal master brakes. Go to stillen.com. they have a special right now for there brake setup.


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

Are those OEM Size or oversized??


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Slotted or x-drilled rotors will not help much with brake fade. If you are just using your car for street use, the AD22VF set-up would work just fine.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

True, true. They would work fine, but if u dont have the endz to buy those then x-drilled will do just fine. With the right pads, of course


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

ok. If you don't have the funds for this kind of upgrade, maybe a better solution is to get higher temp higher performance brake fluid. Much of brake fade has to do with the heat. If you get a brake fluid with that can withstand higher heat, you may be able to avoid boiling the fluid which results in brake fade.


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

Maybe i'm a bit confused but what is the AD22VF set-up. And i'll come up with the funds for that if it works well. I'm thinking about running my se-r on the track sometime so i need good equipment.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

AD22VF is the code for the stock NX2000 front brake calipur. It is a direct bolt-on to all B13s and will eliminate brake fade and warped rotors for street B13s. I beleive this has also been known as the Nismo brake upgrade. You will have larger calipur with brake pads that cover a larger surface area, you will also need the slightly larger but thicker vented rotors. You can read the review of the Nismo upgrade here:
http://www.se-r.net/brakes/b13_install.html
and take a look at this also:
http://www.se-r.net/brakes/b13_alternative.html
Another note: you don't need to upgrade the master cylinder. Get braided SS brake lines and speed bleeders (http://www.speedbleeder.com/)
Just remember this is the least expensive brake upgrade. There are bigger and better brakes out there for the B13s but it will all depend on how much you are willing to spend.


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

Alright... Thanks for the help!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

AD22's are cheaper than other brake upgrades, if you can't afford them you likely can't afford any brake upgrade. Slotting and crossdrilling only help to dissipate heat under excessively heavy braking and really only make a slight difference in track use, in which case, they tend to hairline crack around the slots and holes. As far as pads go for street use, I've heard OEM Nissan pads are the best bang for the buck. Be careful what "high performace" pads you buy because they'll either burn up quick or they'll eat your rotors. Putting in Stainless Steel hoses and running RBF 600 brake fluid will help to reduce brake fade as well. I plan to do all these things this spring. If you can't afford to do a whole lot right now, just get the OEM pads and replace your worn out ones, and bleed the system of all it's old fluid and put in new. That should help significantly. Look the hoses over for any cracks, you might need to replace a few of them. 

If you think your SE-R has bad brake fade, go drive a lower model Sentra. I used to overpower my brakes all the time in my XE, used to cook them things and damn near couldn't stop the car sometimes. I've only overpowered my SE-R brakes once and it was not fun.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *I've only overpowered my SE-R brakes once and it was not fun. *


Right, and that usually occurs when you are slamming on the brakes from well over 100 MPH, at least that's what I've heard.


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

Yeah, you really have to jam on them to get that. i was just feeling a little brake fade while doing some aggressive cornering. No car should get to the point where it's brarely stopping.


----------



## MaddMatt (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi guys.

Xdrilled rotors will not stop your car 1 foot shorter. What's likely happening is you have very low quality brake pads whose coefficient of friction is dropping the more you use the brakes. Check out some Axxis Ultimate brake pads (these are NOT the same thing as Metal Masters!).

The AD22VF brake upgrade is by far the best bang for the buck. But if you are just doing street driving, just get some new decent pads and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *Right, and that usually occurs when you are slamming on the brakes from well over 100 MPH, at least that's what I've heard. *


Yeah the brakes shimmer like hell when braking from 100mph


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Shimmy is a sign of a warped rotor.


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

MaddMatt said:


> *Hi guys.
> 
> Xdrilled rotors will not stop your car 1 foot shorter. *


Right, the x-drilling is for cooling, but if i get a bigger rotor with better pads and maybe dual piston (and all the other stuff) my braking power would increase and i could get rid of brake fade.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

idon said:


> *Right, the x-drilling is for cooling, but if i get a bigger rotor with better pads and maybe dual piston (and all the other stuff) my braking power would increase and i could get rid of brake fade. *


Actually, x-drilling a rotor only lessens the amount of material the heat can be absorbed into. This would increase the heat of the rotors and lessen the dissapation. The theory of the holes were to remove any gasses that builds up between the pads and the rotors. Same with grooved rotors but they at least remove less material and lessen the chances of rotors cracking.

Bigger rotors and upgraded rotors will begin to eliminate brake fade but much will depend on what kind of driving you are planning to do with your car. The price difference between the AD22VF set-up versus the next level of brake set-up is quite dramatic. Only if you are doing serious track racing will you need to go beyond the AD22VF.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Actually, heat dissipation rate depends very much on surface area.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Actually, heat dissipation rate depends very much on surface area. *


Right, but does cross drilling increase or decrease surface area? Vented rotors are great because of the amount of surface area, not just on the visible side but also in all the vent channels.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Throw some simple geometry at that question and you'll see.

Personally, I'll take the solid rotors over slotted over cross-drilled. That is, for a street car. Race prep skews the desirability relationship.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

i just replaced my front rotors with Brembo replacements and Stillen Metal Matrix pads... and they made a HUGE difference from stock. Virtually no fade at all and they grab a lot better. I would highly recommend them, plus its only about $50 dollars for the pads which isn't that bad.


----------

